# Parts for a grey market Yanma



## rbodrero (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a KE-4 Yanmar tractor that I need parts for. I believe the KE means it was made in Korea. I need the ring and pinion gear, any ideas or suggestions where I may be able to get parts? 
Thanks,
Richard


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

First of all Welcome to the Tractor forum!

Second where have you looked? Have you contacted any dealers to see what they can do? Do you know if this model is similar to any other models and may use same parts? I have had good luck with both Little Miami Tractor Company and Hoye tractor. 

Andy


----------



## rbodrero (Jul 26, 2009)

We have looked at almost any dealer I could find on the internet, including Hoye. I haven't tried Lilttle Miami so I will check that one. I would bet some parts interchange but no one has any information on the KE-4 so I haven't been able to find out any information on if parts would be interchangable. 
Thanks for the suggestions and any help you could give! By the way the Tractor Forum is pretty cool!


----------

